
Hackett, a Haskell-Like Lisp in Racket - tosh
https://github.com/lexi-lambda/hackett
======
dang
A thread from 2018:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16836290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16836290)

One from 2017:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14432912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14432912)

------
frasermince
I'm pretty sure development on this project has stopped. That said I would
love to see a project of this kind come to maturity. A Haskell like language
with a good macro system could solve a lot of problems that are poorly solved
by something like template Haskell.

------
stewbrew
That's about what modern scheme should look like in 2020. Now let's turn this
into r8rs and let the compilers take advantage of the extra information.

~~~
bjoli
Nah man, that is what Haskell should have looked like so we could have escaped
the horrors of template Haskell.

I would love an ML-ified scheme, but I am not sure Hackett captures what
scheme is, at least not after playing with it for a couple of hours. It feels
very much like haskell.

~~~
quelltext
What are the horrors of Template Haskell?

I'm not too familiar with it but I can sort of see how it is a bit different
in what it can offer from Lisp macros. However I'm not sure I know how good or
bad TH is for what it DOES claim to be good at.

------
fithisux
Apart from Racket is this applying to other Lisps?

